# Saugeye spawn/jigging



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Ok so I have some ideas and need some opinions from like minded people. I completely understand the whole Erie/reef jig bite. My question is , can there be such a thing on inland saugeye waters. I have several locations in mind on Alum and Indian lake. Those are the waters I know best. Do saugeye go through the same process as walleye. Shallow reefs/humps during the spawn? Was thinking about trying some blade baits and jigs sorta like we do on Erie. If you would rather PM me that’s fine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alum and Hoover, last 2 weeks of March the rocks east side of the dam. Shallow on the surface hour before dark and into dark , they roll right at the rocks
could almost net them , but wouldn't suggest it.... you never know who might be watching and even fishing beside you waiting to show a badge..... I haven't been for years , but don't see it changing , the fish are the same but my lower back sure isn't

out of boat is tough , shore fishers are casting out slow rolling (twitch , twitch, crank, repeat) a suspending lure , so the boat fishers can't get to the best catching
They come right up on the surface
I'm sure other rip rap spots on the lake , maybe even the beach..... I know lake Logan in the spring the beach was a hot spot early, right after ice out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Ok so I have some ideas and need some opinions from like minded people. I completely understand the whole Erie/reef jig bite. My question is , can there be such a thing on inland saugeye waters. I have several locations in mind on Alum and Indian lake. Those are the waters I know best. Do saugeye go through the same process as walleye. Shallow reefs/humps during the spawn? Was thinking about trying some blade baits and jigs sorta like we do on Erie. If you would rather PM me that’s fine. Thanks in advance.


Yes sir they sure do. Vertical jigged vibes over hard bottom spawning areas is MONEY.
Like walleye, you'll see feeding females show up before water temps get right. Then they'll rest up a few days an get back on the feed wagon. At buckeye most of the areas being fished are near spawning grounds. But with those lakes so shallow most any thing can be considered spawning grounds,lol. But def look for hard bottom areas,feeders,and riprap or rock piles.
I've been out on nights were 100's if not thousands of saugeye are rolling around an thrashing on the surface. When I see this my favorite bait and presentation is a big hj14 in chrome/black. Cast out. Don't pull it down. Just start twitch twitch pausing with fairly aggressive twitches.
I'm probably wrong but I think they mistake it for a small saugeye and nip and swipe at it. Some nites straight swallow it. I've caught 2 fish on one bait with one cast doing this one night in late March.
You will also see guys verical jigging breakwalls and dock posts with vibes on the shallow lakes. It's almost like they use the posts and seawalls to push out eggs/milk,idk but it seemed we did much better jigging next to a dock post or seawall(fishing from the bank believe it or not).
Alum I know of a few spawning areas but I don't fish the alum spawn to much. Usually by then I've had my share at buckeye/Indian and am chasing crappies. But do plan on giving alum a shot.
Oh yeah they'll also use beaches too,hint hint.
Just remember when there actively spawning it's best to try to piss them off to bite. But at the same time there's so many saugeyes in these lakes it's possible to catch fish in prespawn/spawn/post spawn in the same day/evening.
Good luck.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Thanks Ironman. I guess I should’ve been more specific. I know all about the dams and rip rap areas. I’m talking the open water shallow humps that get wind currents and such. There’s such a spot on Indian mid lake that rises up to only 3’ of water. Awesome May-June drifting spot with twister tails. Seems like maybe that would be sort of a reef area for spawning activity. Maybe not, idk. Can think of a ton of places on Alum like reefs with current for spawning action. But not sure if it’s such a thing for saugeye. Haven’t read much on it on here or other places. Regardless I’m going to give it a go this year. Probably mainly jig VibEs and maybe maybe hair jigs and plastics. Thanks again for the response Ironman.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes sir they sure do. Vertical jigged vibes over hard bottom spawning areas is MONEY.
> Like walleye, you'll see feeding females show up before water temps get right. Then they'll rest up a few days an get back on the feed wagon. At buckeye most of the areas being fished are near spawning grounds. But with those lakes so shallow most any thing can be considered spawning grounds,lol. But def look for hard bottom areas,feeders,and riprap or rock piles.
> I've been out on nights were 100's if not thousands of saugeye are rolling around an thrashing on the surface. When I see this my favorite bait and presentation is a big hj14 in chrome/black. Cast out. Don't pull it down. Just start twitch twitch pausing with fairly aggressive twitches.
> I'm probably wrong but I think they mistake it for a small saugeye and nip and swipe at it. Some nites straight swallow it. I've caught 2 fish on one bait with one cast doing this one night in late March.
> ...


Musta posted at the same time. Thanks, for the reply. Now my mind is really racing thinking of all the possibilities!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Mike, I would have to think that if the components for a good spawning area are there, the fish would be as well. The rip rap is obvious but I’m with you. I bet there are other spots.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good shell rock area just north of the Cheshire ramp , same side comes up real shallow in spots, right at the split 
Nice gravel area just north of the road bed straight across from the marina (east side)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure if there’s any truth in it, but I had heard that the shale reefs there were constructed for the walleye to spawn on when the reservoir was built.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> Not sure if there’s any truth in it, but I had heard that the shale reefs there were constructed for the walleye to spawn on when the reservoir was built.


I've heard the same


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> Mike, I would have to think that if the components for a good spawning area are there, the fish would be as well. The rip rap is obvious but I’m with you. I bet there are other spots.


Al, maybe we’ll have to get together and give it a try some weekend.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Great thread! I have wondered the same thing on some spots at Alum. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Al, maybe we’ll have to get together and give it a try some weekend.


Would love to! Unfortunately I’m still waiting on a leg surgery to heal. Hope to be on the water before the end of April but not gonna make the “spawn”. 
If you’re up for a trip to Erie maybe we could make that happen when I’m able.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Thanks Ironman. I guess I should’ve been more specific. I know all about the dams and rip rap areas. I’m talking the open water shallow humps that get wind currents and such. There’s such a spot on Indian mid lake that rises up to only 3’ of water. Awesome May-June drifting spot with twister tails. Seems like maybe that would be sort of a reef area for spawning activity. Maybe not, idk. Can think of a ton of places on Alum like reefs with current for spawning action. But not sure if it’s such a thing for saugeye. Haven’t read much on it on here or other places. Regardless I’m going to give it a go this year. Probably mainly jig VibEs and maybe maybe hair jigs and plastics. Thanks again for the response Ironman.


I know the hum


Gottagofishn said:


> Not sure if there’s any truth in it, but I had heard that the shale reefs there were constructed for the walleye to spawn on when the reservoir was built.


I had a watercraft officer tell me the same thing, they built some spawning areas just north of Cheshire for walleye. He said they quit stocking walleye because of the spillway, if not for that Alum seems perfect for walleye. I always thought Clearfork would be perfect for walleye too, bass guys always chew on me when I say that but.........


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I Have never tried open lake prespawn areas. Yes they will go through spawning just like their parents (Walleye and Sauger). What I do know from my experience running nets for egg collection is they are on the move, looking for places to spawn and mate up. Typically they follow shore lines and shallow water always produced way more fish in the nets than deeper sets. Points and back bays with as hard a bottom as you could find were best. Although I said they are on the move a lot they do stay within a general area. Many years we tagged or fin clipped fish to record recaptures, which helped figure population estimates. Most fish were recaptured in the same part of the lake. They didn't see to move large distances. Deep water areas were not nearly as productive. I have two river spots that are shallow gravel bars with deep drop offs and they are killer for the next three weeks, I got a 4 lber the other day and my buddy got a 5.5 lber last night. I broke a real nice one off yesterday too. We catch a lot in the deeper water, but as prime spawn approaches you lighten up the jigs and throw more into the shallow gravel bar area. By the first week of April, they are all on the gravel bar and it's crazy when it's on. In these river holes you can hurt them. I like bright colors as I agree it's not feeding as much as reaction bites. The hits are more like taps or sudden weigh on your line. Slow roll is the a key phrase. I like to tie two jigs on and the bottom one be heavy, so I can keep it on bottom and slowly retrieve the line. That keeps the top jig suspended and wiggling, I even stop it at times and let them both fall. 90% of my fish are caught on the top jig. Hot pink is our choice in stained river water.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Good shell rock area just north of the Cheshire ramp , same side comes up real shallow in spots, right at the split
> Nice gravel area just north of the road bed straight across from the marina (east side)


That gravel area across from the marina also holds perch in the fall (not sure about other times of the year). My sons and I got into them in October. Nothing big, but sure was fun to watch a 12 year old reel them in over and over. We started marking them about 20 yards north of the road bed. Not sure of the way point. If I can find it, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> I Have never tried open lake prespawn areas. Yes they will go through spawning just like their parents (Walleye and Sauger). What I do know from my experience running nets for egg collection is they are on the move, looking for places to spawn and mate up. Typically they follow shore lines and shallow water always produced way more fish in the nets than deeper sets. Points and back bays with as hard a bottom as you could find were best. Although I said they are on the move a lot they do stay within a general area. Many years we tagged or fin clipped fish to record recaptures, which helped figure population estimates. Most fish were recaptured in the same part of the lake. They didn't see to move large distances. Deep water areas were not nearly as productive. I have two river spots that are shallow gravel bars with deep drop offs and they are killer for the next three weeks, I got a 4 lber the other day and my buddy got a 5.5 lber last night. I broke a real nice one off yesterday too. We catch a lot in the deeper water, but as prime spawn approaches you lighten up the jigs and throw more into the shallow gravel bar area. By the first week of April, they are all on the gravel bar and it's crazy when it's on. In these river holes you can hurt them. I like bright colors as I agree it's not feeding as much as reaction bites. The hits are more like taps or sudden weigh on your line. Slow roll is the a key phrase. I like to tie two jigs on and the bottom one be heavy, so I can keep it on bottom and slowly retrieve the line. That keeps the top jig suspended and wiggling, I even stop it at times and let them both fall. 90% of my fish are caught on the top jig. Hot pink is our choice in stained river water.


Very good info. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

The inlet at Liebs Island at Buckeye produces lots of fish. Unfortunately, everybody in that area knows about it. You have to fight the crowds. White curly tail jigs and 2.75 solar flare joshy. I had a nice 25+" inch fish at the bank last year and did one those last minute surges to straighten out my hook before I could get her in the net.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Thanks Ironman. I guess I should’ve been more specific. I know all about the dams and rip rap areas. I’m talking the open water shallow humps that get wind currents and such. There’s such a spot on Indian mid lake that rises up to only 3’ of water. Awesome May-June drifting spot with twister tails. Seems like maybe that would be sort of a reef area for spawning activity. Maybe not, idk. Can think of a ton of places on Alum like reefs with current for spawning action. But not sure if it’s such a thing for saugeye. Haven’t read much on it on here or other places. Regardless I’m going to give it a go this year. Probably mainly jig VibEs and maybe maybe hair jigs and plastics. Thanks again for the response Ironman.


Yes, those spots can be good. males will sit on the drop till they heard a female up to spawn. Look for fish. no fish on the electronics no fish will probably be caught. keep moving and rotate spots!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> That gravel area across from the marina also holds perch in the fall (not sure about other times of the year). My sons and I got into them in October. Nothing big, but sure was fun to watch a 12 year old reel them in over and over. We started marking them about 20 yards north of the road bed. Not sure of the way point.  If I can find it, I'll let you all know.


I caught a bunch of small perch in that area ice fishing in February.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good time of year for that side imagining...


----------

